# Авиация > Литература >  Книги_Ник

## Nik Primopye

Эта страничка сделана по рекомендации Петр Берестовой - 
   ( Самолеты "МиГ" 1939-1995  №10).  


 Просьба в эту тему посты не помещать, т.к. это чисто информационная страничка. 
 По мере обновления информации страничка будет выскакивать наверх в списке тем. 
 Если будут вопросы - прошу использовать Е-почту 
 nik_primopyeNOSPAMmail15.com  (NOSPAM=@) (сервер mail15 иногда тупит) 
 Ник
================================================
1) - МиГ-15 ИнАкшн #116 
2) - МиГ-17 ИнАкшн №125 
3) - Самолеты "МиГ" 1939-1995

----------


## Nik Primopye

Ремонт самолета Ту-16 
  Оборонгиз 1958г.

  472 стр - сканировано 447 - как есть
  ч/б тифф,300 точек, отдельными страницами в архиве.
  Старая и растрепанная - потому как рабочая.
  Но практически вся.


Ник

----------


## борден

А линк есть?

----------

